# Travel mug



## sprucegum (Nov 7, 2017)

Took a ride to Portland Me. last week to visit family and had time to hit the Rockler store. I bought one of those travel mug kits and a few other things, managed to get out the door for less than $100. Could have just as easily spent $1000. I used the stave construction method and the spalt lines in the maple to a good job of hiding the glue joints. They are a fun project and I have another on order.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## CWS (Nov 7, 2017)

Very good looking mug Dave. I really like spalted wood. It is always good if I can get out of the Rockler for less than $100.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2017)

Very nice, Dave!

Yesterday was a miracle for me - I was in both Woodcraft and Rockler and, between the two stores, spent under $100 in total! (I only bought stuff I absolutely needed for gift making and supplies. And a pair of 12" parallel clamps that were on clearance for $10 each.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 7, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Dave!
> 
> Yesterday was a miracle for me - I was in both Woodcraft and Rockler and, between the two stores, spent under $100 in total! (I only bought stuff I absolutely needed for gift making and supplies. And a pair of 12" parallel clamps that were on clearance for $10 each.)



We have no woodworking stores in the area, the Rockler store is a 3 hour drive so the only time I go is when I'm visiting family. Usually gets pretty expensive given that Cabelas is also close by. Think we spent quite a bit there but I have not checked the credit card balance yet, I have a Cabelas club card and we both use it for purchases there. Trying to figure a way to get the wife to pay the bill and I get the points. Seems fair to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> We have no woodworking stores in the area, the Rockler store is a 3 hour drive so the only time I go is when I'm visiting family. Usually gets pretty expensive given that Cabelas is also close by. Think we spent quite a bit there but I have not checked the credit card balance yet, I have a Cabelas club card and we both use it for purchases there. Trying to figure a way to get the wife to pay the bill and I get the points. Seems fair to me.



Nearest Woodcraft and Rockler are both about 2 1/2 hours away from me - I was in the area for work yesterday and, of course, I stopped by! There was so much I could have bought, or wanted to buy, but didn't.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm curious if you needed to turn down the inside to get the insert to fit or if your construction method precluded that requirement.

I ask because I have a Corian segmented sleeve that has the outside finished but I'm having issues figuring out how to turn the inside to get the insert to fit.

Just had a thought - maybe I should take a measurement and see if I could modify my vacuum chuck to hold it. Right now all of my jaws either don't open wide enough or won't close down enough to hold this thing. I'll admit that the thought of trying to rough out the inside while using vacuum gives me a pause or two. Perhaps if the sleeve fits down inside the PVC it wouldn't be too bad - I know I wouldn't do it just by parking it on the end of the chuck.

From what you all are saying I have an embarrassment of riches here. Two Woodcraft and a Rockler store within driving distance. When I had to commute to work one of the Woodcraft and the Rockler were a lunch break away although I'm not overly fond of the folks at the southern Woodcraft. These days if we go to Woodcraft I hit up the northern store even if it might be a bit further to drive.

Oh, we also have 2 Cabelas - one I can almost see from the house the other is way south of town.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice mug....

I have both a Cabelas and Woodcraft within 20 minutes of me. But no Rockler....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2017)

Fine looking mug! When you say stave method, do you mean cutting wood edges on prescribed angles? Woodworking stores and Bass Pro stores are about a 3 hour drive for me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 7, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Fine looking mug! When you say stave method, do you mean cutting wood edges on prescribed angles? Woodworking stores and Bass Pro stores are about a 3 hour drive for me. Chuck


 
Yes 8 pcs. 1 5/16 wide beveled at 22.5*. You can find instructions at the rockler site. @kweinert leaves a good sized hole in the center but you must use a hollowing tool to enlarge it to fit the insert. If you use a solid blank the instructions recommend drilling out as much as possible with forstner bits. Now that I have done one and have a feel for how much material needs to be removed I think I could do it pretty fast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice mug....
> 
> I have both a Cabelas and Woodcraft within 20 minutes of me. But no Rockler....


I would go broke if I lived that close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 7, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Oh, we also have 2 Cabelas - one I can almost see from the house the other is way south of town.



Bet you can't go fishing and hunting without getting in a vehicle first. Or sight in a high powered rifle off the picnic table in the back yard.

As for holding your blank I epoxied a tendon to the base of mine that was sized to fit in my chuck. Tightened the crap out of the chuck and parted the tendon off when I was done to make a bottom for the mug. Also used my steady rest to make sure it didn't go cockeyed on me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 7, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Yes 8 pcs. 1 5/16 wide beveled at 22.5*. You can find instructions at the rockler site. @kweinert leaves a good sized hole in the center but you must use a hollowing tool to enlarge it to fit the insert. If you use a solid blank the instructions recommend drilling out as much as possible with forstner bits. Now that I have done one and have a feel for how much material needs to be removed I think I could do it pretty fast.



Did you drill it out on the lathe?

My problem is that by starting with a segmented form it already had the basic shape and the base was already of the wrong size to fit in any of my jaws. I could mount the top as an expansion and finish off the outside but at the moment I don't have any way to finish off the inside to make room for the insert. Maybe a Dremel with a grinder :)


----------



## kweinert (Nov 7, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Bet you can't go fishing and hunting without getting in a vehicle first. Or sight in a high powered rifle off the picnic table in the back yard.



That is true. Maybe fishing if I violated a No Trespassing sign on a lake just up the road. :) I do have a .22 pellet gun that I've sighted in in the back yard. Damn rabbits. Clearly not falling into the definition of high powered though. And also likely to get me in trouble if either of the neighbors cared.



sprucegum said:


> As for holding your blank I epoxied a tendon to the base of mine that was sized to fit in my chuck. Tightened the crap out of the chuck and parted the tendon off when I was done to make a bottom for the mug. Also used my steady rest to make sure it didn't go cockeyed on me.



There's an idea that I hadn't considered. I can use one of my threaded oak blanks to ensure the blank is centered on the tenon. Or maybe glue the tenon on and put the top back into expansion and cut the tenon to fit the jaws before turning it around to finish it off.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 7, 2017)

To get to Rockler I would have drive through Orlando (PIA) about 2 hours if traffic cooperates and Woodcraft in Clearwater about 1 1/2 hours. 

Nice looking mug


----------



## David Hill (Nov 7, 2017)

Solid 1.5 hrs to get to a Woodcraft or Cabelas, 2-2,5 hrs for Rockler or BassPro. Tend to buy stuff online.
Nice mug btw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh boy, 

Bass pro- 15 minutes
Cabelas #1- 40 minutes
Cabelas #2- 2 hours
Rockler- 35 minutes
Woodcraft- 45 minutes
Local woodworking store- 15 minutes

But this also means I live in the city.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 9, 2017)

The100road said:


> Oh boy,
> 
> Bass pro- 15 minutes
> Cabelas #1- 40 minutes
> ...



My daughter was raised in rural VT. but has been in the Portland Me. area for 20 years. She loves to come home for a visit but does not know how we survive being 45 min. from Walmart, Staples, Home depot and all the other box stores. In reality the local stores have pretty much the same pricing just short on variety. We shop online a lot. I enjoy a day in the city now and then but really don't mind coming home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 9, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> My daughter was raised in rural VT. but has been in the Portland Me. area for 20 years. She loves to come home for a visit but does not know how we survive being 45 min. from Walmart, Staples, Home depot and all the other box stores. In reality the local stores have pretty much the same pricing just short on variety. We shop online a lot. I enjoy a day in the city now and then but really don't mind coming home.



I can’t stand the city but the wife loves it. Way to many people and traffic. We used to live down town Seattle and I almost lost my sanity. Finally talked her into buying a house on the outskirts. Baby steps. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Nov 9, 2017)

But her work has talked to her about the possibly of Spokane in eastern wa which is Much more my style.

I can’t get to excited and have to play my cards right. Haha.

Then I would be able to give you all the five finger discount that @Mike1950 gives me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2017)

The100road said:


> But her work has talked to her about the possibly of Spokane in eastern wa which is Much more my style.
> 
> I can’t get to excited and have to play my cards right. Haha.
> 
> Then I would be able to give you all the five finger discount that @Mike1950 gives me.


Grrrr

Our ruch hour traffic is your sunday morning at 7 AM Traffic. I could not live there


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cellular communications


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cellular communications!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 9, 2017)

The100road said:


> But her work has talked to her about the possibly of Spokane in eastern wa which is Much more my style.
> 
> I can’t get to excited and have to play my cards right. Haha.
> 
> Then I would be able to give you all the five finger discount that @Mike1950 gives me.



I'll be there for work coming up here soon looking forward to exploring the area a little if I got time ive heard it's a cool town.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 10, 2017)

The100road said:


> Oh boy,
> 
> Bass pro- 15 minutes
> Cabelas #1- 40 minutes
> ...


That is WAY TOO CLOSE!
I give enough of my paycheck to them. If they were that close I would wind up just signing my check over and wouldn't be able to pay bills.
I think having them a click away is still too close.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

